# Need some help



## Cauterox4 (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking to start a 75 gallon planted tank. So my question is what substrate should I use. Should I get the stuff from the lfs or use dirt from Home Depot and if dirt what brand. Thanks for the help


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Are you doing high tech low tech or med tech? and what plants do you plan on using? what kind of fish and other inhabitants? lighting? pressurized Co2?


----------



## Cauterox4 (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking to start with low tech and work my way up and add co2 later


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My suggestion would be to use a soil substrate with a cap, as in the Walstad method. There is a huge amount of information in the El Natural forum, especially in this thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/84918-suitable-soils-walstad-method.html

Soil substrates work in both low tech and high tech tanks, so you won't need to change if you add CO2. When buying soil from big boxes, choose the least expensive and simplest bagged product you can find. Avoid fertilized soil mixes, and be ready to do some preparation on the soil before you use it.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

What I have been using for many years now is API's first layer pure Laterlite. In your case I would get 3 of the 55 ounce boxes and put it into the empty dry aquarium Then add 50 pounds of fine red garnet gravel. (not you can use any inert gravel the has a desirable color for you, I used to like mixing the red granet with black diamond for a dark effect) Now stir everything up so you have a an even mix between the two. Finally add another 25 pounds of your redgranet to seal or cap the laterlite into the base of the substrate. 

Finally put a board or large piece of Styrofoam on the gravel and very slowly add water being careful not to disturb the substrate. When the tank is full it will have some cloudiness and air bubbles, Usually 1 or two days with the filter on clears this up enough to crystal clear.

Now you can slowly start planting.


----------

